# Rabbia contro Mihajlovic:"Speriamo muoia".



## admin (22 Gennaio 2020)

Come ampiamente anticipato su queste pagine (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/mihajlovic-tifo-per-salvini-e-la-bergonzoni-vt85205-new-post.html ) l'endorsement di Mihajlovic a Salvini e Bergonzoni ha scatenato la rabbia di chi la pensa diversamente a livello politico. Il Primato Nazionale riporta alcuni commenti apparsi sui social, contro il tecnico serbo che fino a qualche settimana veniva incoraggiato da tutti. Ecco alcuni dei vergognosi commenti postati:"Però si fa curare dalla sanità pubblica bolognese e non a Belgrado. Vuole un cambiamento? Ritorni a casa sua, magari con un cappotto di legno“.

"Questo è il ringraziamento nei confronti della sanità della Regione che gli ha salvato la vita”.


"Questo per farvi capire che a volte le disgrazie uno se le merita“.

"Speriamo muoia entro domenica“.

“è un morto che cammina, che respira ancora grazie ai suoi soldi, le persone comuni non hanno purtroppo avuto questo privilegio”.

"La chemio ha effetti collaterali bisogna capirlo“.

“Mihajlovic sosterrà Salvini in Emilia Romagna, con un tumore già ci convive“.


----------



## admin (22 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come ampiamente anticipato su queste pagine (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/mihajlovic-tifo-per-salvini-e-la-bergonzoni-vt85205-new-post.html ) l'endorsement di Mihajlovic a Salvini e Bergonzoni ha scatenato la rabbia della sinistra. Il Primato Nazionale riporta alcuni commenti apparsi sui social, contro il tecnico serbo che fino a qualche settimana veniva incoraggiato da tutti. Ecco alcuni dei vergognosi commenti postati:"Però si fa curare dalla sanità pubblica bolognese e non a Belgrado. Vuole un cambiamento? Ritorni a casa sua, magari con un cappotto di legno“,
> 
> "Questo è il ringraziamento nei confronti della sanità della Regione che gli ha salvato la vita”.
> 
> ...



Tanto schifosi quanto terribilmente prevedibili.

Il bello è continuano ad etichettare gli altri, come nazisti


----------



## Baba (22 Gennaio 2020)

Che degrado. Questa gente ha seri problemi


----------



## pazzomania (22 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come ampiamente anticipato su queste pagine (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/mihajlovic-tifo-per-salvini-e-la-bergonzoni-vt85205-new-post.html ) l'endorsement di Mihajlovic a Salvini e Bergonzoni ha scatenato la rabbia della sinistra. Il Primato Nazionale riporta alcuni commenti apparsi sui social, contro il tecnico serbo che fino a qualche settimana veniva incoraggiato da tutti. Ecco alcuni dei vergognosi commenti postati:"Però si fa curare dalla sanità pubblica bolognese e non a Belgrado. Vuole un cambiamento? Ritorni a casa sua, magari con un cappotto di legno“.
> 
> "Questo è il ringraziamento nei confronti della sanità della Regione che gli ha salvato la vita”.
> 
> ...



A me di quello che pensa il buon Sinisa frega meno di zero, non mi sembra cosi preparato da poter fare commenti sulla politica, ma ste cattiverie gratuite le tenessero per sè.

Ma sono commenti di persone qualunque?

Perchè nel caso, si troverebbero haters pure sotto la notizia:
"scoperta cura definitiva per ogni tipo di cancro, disponibile gratis per tutti"


----------



## admin (22 Gennaio 2020)

Io mi chiedo che problemi (seri, gravi) abbia sta gente. Parto dal presupposto che io non voto nessuno. Per me sono tutti dei magnaccia con quoziente intellettivo da capre.

Però, non ho mai giudicato nessuno in base al partito che vota (tranne questi asini prevedibilissimi e scontatissimi). E chi lo fa, per me, ha serissimi problemi.


----------



## Freddiedevil (22 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come ampiamente anticipato su queste pagine (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/mihajlovic-tifo-per-salvini-e-la-bergonzoni-vt85205-new-post.html ) l'endorsement di Mihajlovic a Salvini e Bergonzoni ha scatenato la rabbia della sinistra. Il Primato Nazionale riporta alcuni commenti apparsi sui social, contro il tecnico serbo che fino a qualche settimana veniva incoraggiato da tutti. Ecco alcuni dei vergognosi commenti postati:"Però si fa curare dalla sanità pubblica bolognese e non a Belgrado. Vuole un cambiamento? Ritorni a casa sua, magari con un cappotto di legno“.
> 
> "Questo è il ringraziamento nei confronti della sanità della Regione che gli ha salvato la vita”.
> 
> ...



Ci tengo prima di tutto a precisare che queste qui citate sono delle grandissime teste di c.... 
Ma mi sembra comunque ingiusto etichettare con "la sinistra" le parole di quattro idioti. Giusto perché tutti capiscano che non sono tutti cosí. 
I frustrati dalla vita poi, che si sfogano con i social network, sono sia di sinistra, sia di destra.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Gennaio 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Ci tengo prima di tutto a precisare che queste qui citate sono delle grandissime teste di c....
> Ma mi sembra comunque ingiusto etichettare con "la sinistra" le parole di quattro idioti. Giusto perché tutti capiscano che non sono tutti cosí.
> I frustrati dalla vita poi, che si sfogano con i social network, sono sia di sinistra, sia di destra.



Se poi i commenti sono di utenti reali di persone “di sinistra”.

Conoscendo i protagonisti mi gioco una parte rilevante del corpo che la totalitá o buona parte di questi commenti vengono costruiti dalla Bestia di Morisi.

Ormai i social manovrano la popolazione a loro piacere.

Basta vedere la storia di Cambridge Analityca e le elezioni a Trinidad e Tobago


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come ampiamente anticipato su queste pagine (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/mihajlovic-tifo-per-salvini-e-la-bergonzoni-vt85205-new-post.html ) l'endorsement di Mihajlovic a Salvini e Bergonzoni ha scatenato la rabbia della sinistra. Il Primato Nazionale riporta alcuni commenti apparsi sui social, contro il tecnico serbo che fino a qualche settimana veniva incoraggiato da tutti. Ecco alcuni dei vergognosi commenti postati:"Però si fa curare dalla sanità pubblica bolognese e non a Belgrado. Vuole un cambiamento? Ritorni a casa sua, magari con un cappotto di legno“.
> 
> "Questo è il ringraziamento nei confronti della sanità della Regione che gli ha salvato la vita”.
> 
> ...



Attendo il responso della saggia e imparziale commissione Segre.


----------



## admin (22 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se poi i commenti sono di utenti reali di persone “di sinistra”.
> 
> Conoscendo i protagonisti mi gioco una parte rilevante del corpo che la totalitá o buona parte di questi commenti vengono costruiti dalla Bestia di Morisi.
> 
> ...



Si. Anzi, li scriverà proprio Salvini in persona...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si. Anzi, li scriverà proprio Salvini in persona...



No, perchè ci vuole tropo, ma sono dipendenti di Salvini (notissimi per altro basta fare una semplice ricerca su google).
Per quanto riguarda i metodi, basta anche li una facilissima ricerca in Internet cercando ad esempio Cambridge Analityca e Trinidad e Tobago.

Purtroppo è la realtà.

La cosa più triste è che il gruppo di Morisi , noto come "La Bestia" ai tempi di Salvini ministro era lle dipendenze del ministero stesso, pagato da noi contribuenti tuttii.

Chi fa ironia su questo non ha ben presente quali sono i pericoli veri della "democrazia" moderna.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo che problemi (seri, gravi) abbia sta gente. Parto dal presupposto che io non voto nessuno. Per me sono tutti dei magnaccia con quoziente intellettivo da capre.
> 
> Però, non ho mai giudicato nessuno in base al partito che vota (tranne questi asini prevedibilissimi e scontatissimi). E chi lo fa, per me, ha serissimi problemi.



Qualsiasi hater ha problemi mentali davvero seri, ci sono quelli che si incattiviscono solo perchè magari un po' frustrati, e ci sono quelli davvero davvero stupidi, i peggiori.


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Attendo il responso della saggia e imparziale commissione Segre.


----------



## Swaitak (22 Gennaio 2020)

i presunti paladini sono peggio delle persone che dicono combattere


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> No, perchè ci vuole tropo, ma sono dipendenti di Salvini (notissimi per altro basta fare una semplice ricerca su google).
> Per quanto riguarda i metodi, basta anche li una facilissima ricerca in Internet cercando ad esempio Cambridge Analityca e Trinidad e Tobago.
> 
> Purtroppo è la realtà.
> ...



Si ma attenzione che vale pure l'opposto eh..no perché pare che gli unici a fare ste cose sul web siano i russi, Trump e Salvini...

Se vogliamo credere alle favole...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come ampiamente anticipato su queste pagine (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/mihajlovic-tifo-per-salvini-e-la-bergonzoni-vt85205-new-post.html ) l'endorsement di Mihajlovic a Salvini e Bergonzoni ha scatenato la rabbia di chi la pensa diversamente a livello politico. Il Primato Nazionale riporta alcuni commenti apparsi sui social, contro il tecnico serbo che fino a qualche settimana veniva incoraggiato da tutti. Ecco alcuni dei vergognosi commenti postati:"Però si fa curare dalla sanità pubblica bolognese e non a Belgrado. Vuole un cambiamento? Ritorni a casa sua, magari con un cappotto di legno“.
> 
> "Questo è il ringraziamento nei confronti della sanità della Regione che gli ha salvato la vita”.
> 
> ...



Questi commenti sono rivolti a tutti gli Italiani, a tutti i Bianchi nel Mondo.

E' solo la punta dell'iceberg, una piccola frangia che ha il coraggio di scriverlo sui social. Ma è un pensiero condiviso da tutti globalisti, neocons, neo-commies, con mille denominazioni di partiti e movimenti comprese le sardine.


----------



## David Drills (22 Gennaio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Questi commenti sono rivolti a tutti gli Italiani, a tutti i Bianchi nel Mondo.
> 
> E' solo la punta dell'iceberg, una piccola frangia che ha il coraggio di scriverlo sui social. Ma è un pensiero condiviso da tutti globalisti, neocons, neo-commies, con mille denominazioni di partiti e movimenti comprese le sardine.



Detto che:

1) Salvini è agli antipodi rispetto a me;
2) Miha è di (estrema) destra da quando è nato;
3) Tutto sto affetto per Miha solo perchè malato, come altri milioni di persone al mondo, non l'ho mai compreso;
4) Il primato nazionale è da sempre un dispensatore di fake news
4bis) Nella news c'è un unico screen da parte di una pagina satirica o presunta tale

FOSSE VERO

Sono commenti disgustosi al livello di quelli che in passato ho letto (purtroppo) anche su queste pagine da parte dei destrorsi contro i sinistri.


----------



## wildfrank (22 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come ampiamente anticipato su queste pagine (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/mihajlovic-tifo-per-salvini-e-la-bergonzoni-vt85205-new-post.html ) l'endorsement di Mihajlovic a Salvini e Bergonzoni ha scatenato la rabbia di chi la pensa diversamente a livello politico. Il Primato Nazionale riporta alcuni commenti apparsi sui social, contro il tecnico serbo che fino a qualche settimana veniva incoraggiato da tutti. Ecco alcuni dei vergognosi commenti postati:"Però si fa curare dalla sanità pubblica bolognese e non a Belgrado. Vuole un cambiamento? Ritorni a casa sua, magari con un cappotto di legno“.
> 
> "Questo è il ringraziamento nei confronti della sanità della Regione che gli ha salvato la vita”.
> 
> ...



Che schifo di gente vive abusivamente.....


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma attenzione che vale pure l'opposto eh..no perché pare che gli unici a fare ste cose sul web siano i russi, Trump e Salvini...
> 
> Se vogliamo credere alle favole...



Dico:

1) diffidare
2) diffidare.

Vero quello che dici, ma c'è chi è più avanti e ha capito prima, inoltre è uno strumento che fa leva su rabbia e paura, quindi più adatto a chi cavalca questi tipi di messaggio.


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Gennaio 2020)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Detto che:
> 
> 1) Salvini è agli antipodi rispetto a me;
> 2) Miha è di (estrema) destra da quando è nato;
> ...



Il "fosse vero" scritto in maiuscolo potevi evitartelo, visto che sono tweet facilmente rintracciabili nella rete.
A memoria non ricordo, anche perchè dovrebbe essere contro il regolamento, utenti che abbiano augurato la morte ad un personaggio pubblico, men che meno ad uno gravemente malato.
C'è differenza tra l'augurare un attacco di diarrea e la morte per un male incurabile. Capisco fare il tifo per una parte politica, ma in questa caso volerne fare "di tutta l'erba un fascio" è scorretto e riprovevole. Di fronte a certe frasi dovevi semplicemente esprimere sdegno, senza i "se" o i "ma".


----------



## fabri47 (22 Gennaio 2020)

Non c'è un limite alla demenza. Ovviamente, questi insulti non faranno notizia se non qui ed in qualche piccolo trafiletto di qualche quotidiano (forse su Libero verrà dato più spazio, perchè schierato con la Lega), perchè fatti da gente contro Salvini. Ma, come dice [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], qui non si tratta di essere pro o contro qualcuno, semplicemente questa è gente idiota, frustrata, che sui social fa la voce grossa e poi appena si trova qualcuno simile davanti piagnucola e scappa.


----------



## sette (22 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come ampiamente anticipato su queste pagine (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/mihajlovic-tifo-per-salvini-e-la-bergonzoni-vt85205-new-post.html ) l'endorsement di Mihajlovic a Salvini e Bergonzoni ha scatenato la rabbia di chi la pensa diversamente a livello politico. Il Primato Nazionale riporta alcuni commenti apparsi sui social, contro il tecnico serbo che fino a qualche settimana veniva incoraggiato da tutti. Ecco alcuni dei vergognosi commenti postati:"Però si fa curare dalla sanità pubblica bolognese e non a Belgrado. Vuole un cambiamento? Ritorni a casa sua, magari con un cappotto di legno“.
> 
> "Questo è il ringraziamento nei confronti della sanità della Regione che gli ha salvato la vita”.
> 
> ...



Sinisa ha le cipolle nella testa


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Vero quello che dici, ma c'è chi è più avanti e ha capito prima, inoltre è uno strumento che fa leva su rabbia e paura, quindi più adatto a chi cavalca questi tipi di messaggio.



Questo è vero, e concordo..come l'uso della leva giudiziaria/morale si sposa meglio a chi fa di questi argomenti le basi del proprio consenso politico..ed ecco che infatti a leggere i giornali pare che il 90% dei politici disonesti o scorretti sia di destra mentre a sinistra (o nei democratici in US) siano tutte anime buone in lotta col male per la salvezza della specie umana..

Io diffido di tutti perché una cosa sola so per certo: le persone per bene e le persone disgustose si dividono equamente in politica


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come ampiamente anticipato su queste pagine (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/mihajlovic-tifo-per-salvini-e-la-bergonzoni-vt85205-new-post.html ) l'endorsement di Mihajlovic a Salvini e Bergonzoni ha scatenato la rabbia di chi la pensa diversamente a livello politico. Il Primato Nazionale riporta alcuni commenti apparsi sui social, contro il tecnico serbo che fino a qualche settimana veniva incoraggiato da tutti. Ecco alcuni dei vergognosi commenti postati:"Però si fa curare dalla sanità pubblica bolognese e non a Belgrado. Vuole un cambiamento? Ritorni a casa sua, magari con un cappotto di legno“.
> 
> "Questo è il ringraziamento nei confronti della sanità della Regione che gli ha salvato la vita”.
> 
> ...



Povere bestie.


----------



## David Drills (22 Gennaio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Il "fosse vero" scritto in maiuscolo potevi evitartelo, visto che sono tweet facilmente rintracciabili nella rete.
> A memoria non ricordo, anche perchè dovrebbe essere contro il regolamento, utenti che abbiano augurato la morte ad un personaggio pubblico, men che meno ad uno gravemente malato.
> C'è differenza tra l'augurare un attacco di diarrea e la morte per un male incurabile. Capisco fare il tifo per una parte politica, ma in questa caso volerne fare "di tutta l'erba un fascio" è scorretto e riprovevole. Di fronte a certe frasi dovevi semplicemente esprimere sdegno, senza i "se" o i "ma".


Cosa devo fare lo so io.
A parte questo, su questi lidi ci sono stati post antisemiti che ho segnalato e sono stati eliminati dall'admin, se vuoi ti giro i messaggi.
Ripeto, augurare la morte a Miha perchè è di destra mi fa schifo.
La lezione di moralità da alcuni di voi, e dal popolo leghista in generale, anche no. 
Ricordo ancora il negazionismo quando "la nigeriana" alla quale era morta la bambina aveva subito indirettamente i commenti dagli illuminati di Sondrio e dal web successivamente. Tu no?


----------



## gabri65 (22 Gennaio 2020)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Detto che:
> 
> 1) Salvini è agli antipodi rispetto a me;
> 2) Miha è di (estrema) destra da quando è nato;
> ...



Perdonami, con tutto il rispetto, ma scritta così sembra una reazione piena di rancore e volta a giustificare. Il concetto destrorsi/sinistrorsi è ormai obsoleto. Io mi dissocio dal termine sinistrorsi, nonostante lo usi per semplicità.

La sinistra non esiste. Magari esistesse davvero. Ancora purtroppo qualcuno non ci arriva.

Detto questo, quasi invariabilmente, quando i "destrorsi" commentano, allora sono nazisti criminali. Quando invece sono i "sinistrorsi" ad avere il solito atteggiamento o peggio, lo fanno quasi a ragion veduta e come "naturale" replica a precedenti episodi. Questo si capisce dal tuo discorso.

Non mi sembra una posizione sobria. Il tuo discorso è puramente politico, ideologia destra/sinistra e stop. Le sardine che inveiscono ottengono visibilità e potere politico, Mihalovic ottiene auguri di morte. Pubblicamente. Qualche commento casuale in questo forum da parte di un facinoroso non può essere elevato al solito livello dell'opinione pubblica che fa massa critica.

Qui si tratta di civiltà. Poi pensala come vuoi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> No, perchè ci vuole tropo, ma sono dipendenti di Salvini (notissimi per altro basta fare una semplice ricerca su google).
> Per quanto riguarda i metodi, basta anche li una facilissima ricerca in Internet cercando ad esempio Cambridge Analityca e Trinidad e Tobago.
> 
> Purtroppo è la realtà.
> ...



Avete un'idea un po' romanzata della "Bestia" (nome che mi ha sempre fatto sempre sorridere).

Non scrivono i commenti, al massimo hanno bot per condividere e rilanciare hashtag e conntenuti dei social di salvini.
Sarebbe incredibilmente difficile ed e stenuante creare profili che non siano immediatamente "sgamabili", e loro guardano al macro, non al micro.

Liberi di non credermi, ma posso affermare con ragionevole certezza di conoscere il sistema molto meglio del 99% dei giornalisti che ne parlano (a vanvera)


----------



## David Drills (22 Gennaio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Perdonami, con tutto il rispetto, ma scritta così sembra una reazione piena di rancore e volta a giustificare. Il concetto destrorsi/sinistrorsi è ormai obsoleto. Io mi dissocio dal termine sinistrorsi, nonostante lo usi per semplicità.
> 
> La sinistra non esiste. Magari esistesse davvero. Ancora purtroppo qualcuno non ci arriva.
> 
> ...


Assolutamente no Gabri, io mi indigno allo stesso modo quando leggo bestialità da entrambi gli schieramenti. Qui dentro però l'80 per cento è di destra o comunque sovranista, e io non dimentico certi discorsi. Per cui siccome per me l'onestà intellettuale vale più di qualunque altra cosa nella vita, e mi va bene anche un nazista se onesto intellettualmente, la "vostra" indignazione mi fa veramente sorridere.


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Gennaio 2020)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Cosa devo fare lo so io.
> A parte questo, su questi lidi ci sono stati post antisemiti che ho segnalato e sono stati eliminati dall'admin, se vuoi ti giro i messaggi.
> Ripeto, augurare la morte a Miha perchè è di destra mi fa schifo.
> La lezione di moralità da alcuni di voi, e dal popolo leghista in generale, anche no.
> Ricordo ancora il negazionismo quando "la nigeriana" alla quale era morta la bambina aveva subito indirettamente i commenti dagli illuminati di Sondrio e dal web successivamente. Tu no?




Non sono un salviniano (gli do del ridicolo quasi sempre) e non voto neppure da quella parte politica, ma tu mi hai già additato come tale perché non metto in dubbio quanto riportato nel titolo del thread. 
La cosa che mi fa più rabbrividire, ed è un discorso generale non legato solo al tuo intervento, è che ormai ci si scanna tra conservatori pseudo-sinistroidi e conservatori pseudo-destrorsi, parlare di realpolitik è un lusso che ci hanno definitivamente negato.


----------



## David Drills (22 Gennaio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Non sono un salviniano (gli do del ridicolo quasi sempre) e non voto neppure da quella parte politica, ma tu mi hai già additato come tale perché non metto in dubbio quanto riportato nel titolo del thread.
> La cosa che mi fa più rabbrividire, ed è un discorso generale non legato solo al tuo intervento, è che ormai ci si scanna tra conservatori pseudo-sinistroidi e conservatori pseudo-destrorsi, parlare di realpolitik è un lusso che ci hanno definitivamente negato.


Non è vero, non ti ho additato, non sei nel mio database e non so come la pensi. Come ho scritto sopra, se sei onesto intellettualmente puoi essere pure nazista per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## SoloMVB (22 Gennaio 2020)

Gente povera,vuota,indipendentemente dalle idee politiche,sullo stesso livello dei tifosi gobbi che ne auguravano di ogni al pezzente di Bonucci quando venne a sporcare la nostra maglia.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come ampiamente anticipato su queste pagine (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/mihajlovic-tifo-per-salvini-e-la-bergonzoni-vt85205-new-post.html ) l'endorsement di Mihajlovic a Salvini e Bergonzoni ha scatenato la rabbia di chi la pensa diversamente a livello politico. Il Primato Nazionale riporta alcuni commenti apparsi sui social, contro il tecnico serbo che fino a qualche settimana veniva incoraggiato da tutti. Ecco alcuni dei vergognosi commenti postati:"Però si fa curare dalla sanità pubblica bolognese e non a Belgrado. Vuole un cambiamento? Ritorni a casa sua, magari con un cappotto di legno“.
> 
> "Questo è il ringraziamento nei confronti della sanità della Regione che gli ha salvato la vita”.
> 
> ...



Io a Salvini non gli do un soldo... 
ma non x questo devo insultare Sinisa 

ma purtroppo erano prevedibili queste sozzerie 
poi sono le stesse persone se gli capita di incontrarlo 
gli chiedono foto o autografo..(vale x entrambi) 
povera umanità ha perso la bussola 
non c'era già! ma stiamo proprio degenerando in peggio (possibile.. ?ahimè si)


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (22 Gennaio 2020)

La cosa bella è che questi sono quelli "buoni" e "contro l'odio"...

Io questa cosa per cui quelli di sinistra sono sempre nel giusto o comunque da giustificare a prescindere anche se fanno le stesse nefandezze degli altri - se non peggio - non l'ho mai capita...


----------



## Igniorante (22 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se poi i commenti sono di utenti reali di persone “di sinistra”.
> 
> Conoscendo i protagonisti mi gioco una parte rilevante del corpo che la totalitá o buona parte di questi commenti vengono costruiti dalla Bestia di Morisi.
> 
> ...



Anche quando gli exploit radical chic e le scenate isteriche femministe/LGBT ecc... le fanno personaggi conosciuti, sia sui social che in tv, sono a libro paga leghista?
Anche la Hunziker, Insinna, Saviano, Boldrini, Volo e mille altri, sicuramente.


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Gennaio 2020)

Prima di ipotizzare che i commenti provengano da gente di destra che li ha scritti apposta per portare consensi a Salv1n0, io opterei per l'ipotesi più probabile: li hanno scritti gli ultras della sinistra.

Uso appositamente questo termine, ultras, perché le dinamiche sono identiche a quelle dello stadio (il cui fenomeno è stato oggetto di studio)

L'odio è esattamente speculare. Ecco perché dire che una fazione sia più buona dell'altra è una fesseria. Lo ricordate Davide Fabbri che prometteva 1000 euro per mettere un bastone nel sedere dei sinistroidi? Questi ultimi dicono la stessa identica cosa di Salvini

La soluzione è *beccare sistematicamente* queste persone che scrivono o fanno questi gesti, al netto dei manovratori che certamente dall'alto hanno capito certi meccanismi sociali di facebook e li sfruttano a loro favore.
Nel frattempo, chiunque abbia un minimo di sale in zucca, *si tiri fuori dalla rissa* e abbia l'acume di notare un'aggressività indotta da certe notizie. 

Ad esempio, a fronte del complesso fenomeno dell'immigrazione e dei cambiamenti degli equilibri mondiali delle popolazioni, alle persone è stato messo di fronte il personaggio Carola, utile ad innescare le dinamiche ultras:


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Gennaio 2020)

*Consigliere comunale di Bologna, ex PD e Lista Vendola, dopo l'endorsement di Sinisa a Salvini:

"A questo punto bisognerebbe ritirare la cittadinanza onoraria a Sinisa Mihajlovic.
Una persona che si conferma con un passato e un presente dal punto di vista dell’approccio culturale e politico da squadrismo e con atteggiamenti anticostituzionali”.*


----------



## Mika (25 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Consigliere comunale di Bologna, ex PD e Lista Vendola, dopo l'endorsement di Sinisa a Salvini:
> 
> "A questo punto bisognerebbe ritirare la cittadinanza onoraria a Sinisa Mihajlovic.
> Una persona che si conferma con un passato e un presente dal punto di vista dell’approccio culturale e politico da squadrismo e con atteggiamenti anticostituzionali”.*



In Italia fino a che non parli di politica si è cittadini modelli, poi ti schieri da una o dall'altra parte e diventi il Male Incarnato.


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Consigliere comunale di Bologna, ex PD e Lista Vendola, dopo l'endorsement di Sinisa a Salvini:
> 
> "A questo punto bisognerebbe ritirare la cittadinanza onoraria a Sinisa Mihajlovic.
> Una persona che si conferma con un passato e un presente dal punto di vista dell’approccio culturale e politico da squadrismo e con atteggiamenti anticostituzionali”.*



Ahahahahahhaahhahahaah addirittura il ritiro della cittadinaza?

Ah, ma questi sono gli stessi che ci fanno due palle così, tutti i giorni, con la tolleranza, l'odio, i nazisti e gli ebrei perseguitati (nel 2020).


----------



## gabri65 (25 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come ampiamente anticipato su queste pagine (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/mihajlovic-tifo-per-salvini-e-la-bergonzoni-vt85205-new-post.html ) l'endorsement di Mihajlovic a Salvini e Bergonzoni ha scatenato la rabbia di chi la pensa diversamente a livello politico. Il Primato Nazionale riporta alcuni commenti apparsi sui social, contro il tecnico serbo che fino a qualche settimana veniva incoraggiato da tutti. Ecco alcuni dei vergognosi commenti postati:"Però si fa curare dalla sanità pubblica bolognese e non a Belgrado. Vuole un cambiamento? Ritorni a casa sua, magari con un cappotto di legno“.
> 
> "Questo è il ringraziamento nei confronti della sanità della Regione che gli ha salvato la vita”.
> 
> ...



Ritiro tutto quello che ho detto sull'argomento.

E mi scuso con tutti gli utenti con i quali ho discusso, mi assumo tutte le responsabilità e chiedo venia.

E' vero, il fascismo esiste in Italia. Eccome se esiste, solo non ho capito di che colore politico è.


----------

